# Unprotected sex during FET??!!



## flowerdew (May 2, 2012)

Ladies!
I'm due to have my one and only frozen embryo implanted in the next few weeks (I'm on day 7 of natural cycle.) 
My acupuncturist has said I MUST have sex when I get 'the surge' but my clinic has said only if unprotected.
Is this true?!
I guess they won't be able to detect if I AM pregnant..so what could happen?
Thank you in advance X


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Flower,

Just interested to know why your acupuncturist says you MUST have sex?  What is the benefit?

Personally I can't see what damage could be done, if you were to get pregnant naturally and get pregnant from the FET, just twins?

It would be nice to hear from someone with a medical reason, as to why unprotected sex is recommended.

Good luck
Stacey
x


----------

